# Beethoven's 9th Symphony



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

I completely forgot to write up about this. A few weeks ago I got to see Beethoven's 9th Symphony with a few friends whom are also Beethoven fanatics. It was the best show I have seen. I have seen several pieces my life performed, but this was by far the best I have seen. The orchestra, brass, and vocals were perfect. What an experience, I am still wowed, even 3 weeks later.


----------



## Weston

I have yet to see this live. I dream of it, but then I fear I will be disappointed. This piece must have a passionate performance.

I still don't think I've found the definitive recording of it for me. Back in the late '80s or early 90's I heard a live symphony-cast on NPR that I've been trying to recapture ever since. I don't remember the orchestra or conductor unfortunately. In this broadcast after the second time we hear the descending "Alle Menschen, alle menschen, alle menschen -- " the four soloist voices swell up without the orchestra or chorus, seemingly louder and more clearly than all that went before. This volume level may have been a recording glitch, but for me it was perfect.

It almost seemed to say to me that although the piece is about the brotherhood of humanity and celebrating the joy of accepting one another, still it is the individual that triumphs. It is the individuals (the soloists) that show humanity the way. I've not heard another recording that quite had this same effect -- almost but not quite.

I know I'm reading a lot into that one moment, but it does sound like something Beethoven would be thinking. He was possibly the first artist as hero in the history of the arts, and he knew it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im going to see it in 2 weeks with the Nederlands Concertgebouw Orkest in the Concertgebouw - should be great.


----------



## rwalters

*Is it available in you tube*

Hey, the concert must have been eclectic. Do you have idea if it is on you tube or elsewhere. Would love to hear that piece of classical music.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I've seen it live once before...definitely the highlight of my life next to seeing Yuja Wang do Rach 3.


----------

